# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  سواحل آنتالیا + عکس

## ariyamohamadi12

سواحل آنتالیا یکی از تفریحات ترکیه محسوب می شود، آنتالیا جزو زیبا ترین شهر های ساحلی جهان می باشد که آب و هوای آن نیز مدیترانه ای است و محبوبیت آن به دلیل سواحل دل انگیز این منطقه است که نظر گردشگران و علاقه مندان ساحلی و آبی را به خود جلب می کند.


آنتالیا در سمت جنوب غربی کشور ترکیه قرار دارد و از سمت جنوب به دریای مدیترانه، از شرق به شهر سریک و از غرب به شهر قورقودالی یا کورکوتلی بسته شده است. همان طور که گفتیم آنتالیا به دلیل داشتن جاذبه های گردشگری امروزه یکی از پر طرفدار ترین شهرهای ترکیه می باشد، سرمایه گذاری در صنعت گردشگری این شهر از سال 2000 باعث شد تا آنتالیا در در زمینه های گردشگری و تفریحی پیشرفت چشم گیری را داشته باشد و همین امر باعث شده که تور آنتالیا یکی از تورهایی باشد که مردم سراسر دنیا علاقه مند سفر به این شهر باشند.
فعالیت اصلی مردم آنتالیا با این که اکثر درآمدشان از توریست ها و گردشگران خارجی می باشد ولی بیشتر آن ها مشغول به کشاورزی هستند و پرورش مرکبات، میوه و سبزیجات را انجام می دهند، طوری که بیشتر از نیمی از مصرف سبزیجات این شهر توسط خود مردم آن تامین می شود.
زبان مردم آنتالیا ترکی استانبولی می باشد ولی به دلیل توریستی بودن آن میتوان به راحتی به زبان انگلیسی ارتباط برقرار کنید.



آب و هوای آنتالیا
آب و هوای آنتالیا مدیترانه ای می باشد که دارای تابستانی کاملا آفتابی و زمستانی معتدل است و دمای آن معمولا 30 درجه سانتی گراد می باشد و زمستان ها نیز تا 5 درجه پایین می آید و بهترین زمان برای سفر به آنتالیا در فصل بهار و تابستان است چرا که در این فصل هوا معتدل و خوب است و هم تفریحات آنالیا باز می باشد، در فصل زمستان و در هوای سرد و بارانی نمی شود ا ساح و تفریحات آبی، استخر های رو باز و پارک آبی این شهر استفاده کنید.




در پست های بعدی این تاپیک دونه دونه هر کدوم از سواحل آنتالیا را نامبرده و اطلاعاتی در باره هر کدام از آن ها در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار می دهیم.

----------

